# any tips on getting urine sample from my toddler?



## wishingonastar

i need to collect a urine sample from my 2 and a half yr old girl. doc has given me sterile bag for her to wee in then a test tube to transfer it to. i'm guessing as she's not potty trained the best suggestion is to pop her in the bath whilst holding bag in place as she seems to wee each time shes in bath, but i wondered if anyone has experience of collecting a sample and any tips please :flower:


----------



## Peas

I dont have experience of it but I would give her lots and lots of water/juice and let her play in a bath without water and somehoe keep her standing! :winkwink:


----------



## RachA

Sorry i had to laugh when i read this as we waited 4 hours to get a wee sample from our little boy - the worst thing was that as soon as he peed we were allowed to go home from the hospital - 4 flipping hours for one wee lol.

Anyway, thats not helpful. If she tends to wee when you put her in the bath than i would do that. Either than of keep her nappy off and follow her around but its not as easy doing that with a girl.

Good luck.


----------



## wishingonastar

Haha thanks rach :)
I feel your pain...my youngest had a pad put in her nappy when she was two weeks old and they didn't seem to believe me that she hadn't weed...think it was about 1.5 hours later that she finally did - not a patch on your 4 hour record thank god!!! :haha:

Peas - thanks I'd forgotten that - will ply her with as many fluids as the little monkey will take :thumbup:


----------



## Laura80

Does it stick? When I had to collect urine the dr gave me a bag with a sticky bit on it. I just stuck it on her and put a nappy on loosely over the top. At the next nappy change I had enough to fill the sample bottle.


----------



## wishingonastar

Ooh I don't know! Haven't opened it as didn't wanna break the sterile seal til I was ready with the bath tomorrow...

Hmm...if its not sticky would it be morally wrong to stick it to her with a load of cellotape myself...:rofl:


----------



## mumnbean

Will she sit on a potty? You could just collect some up from that then!


----------



## wishingonastar

Good thinking! I could steralise potty with my cold water tablets and get her to wee in there...genius! She can be hit and miss with wees on demand so will depend on her mood but between that and the potentially sticky bag I may have a winner :thumbup:


----------



## RachA

I'm loving the potentially sticky bag :haha:

Is your lo ok, I assuming she's a bit poorly if she's having to give a wee sample?


----------



## hollyrose

i use the potty when need a urine sample from my dd. just give it a clean and rinse it out with boiling water and leave it sitting ready to use.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, my lo has kidney probs so we regularly need to get samples from her. The bag should have a sticky bit on it to stick to her, it's tricky to do but works!

If it hasn't the children's ward at your local hospital will have some, if you're really struggling you could go in and ask for some bags. One word of warning though, keep checking the bag as we've had lots of times where there's been a sample in the bag and lo has sat down squeezing it all out again! 

Good luck xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Mission succeeded thanks girls :thumbup: turned out sterile bag had sticky opening so I secured it, plonked her in bath and asked her to wee and the little diamond did :) felt sorry for her when I peeled it off cos its good glue!

Definately retaining potty idea for if I need to take a sample for a doc appoint without having time to get bag first!


----------



## wishingonastar

RachA said:


> I'm loving the potentially sticky bag :haha:
> 
> Is your lo ok, I assuming she's a bit poorly if she's having to give a wee sample?

Well...she's been out of sorts for about a month with strong smelling wee and more lethargic than usual so I've suspected urine infection but not convinced as she hasn't had a constant on/off temp and I understand that's a factor too. Doc agreed to test to rule it out though which is good :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

^^ We've had this to for the last 3-4 weeks with DD2, she is potty trained but has started wetting the bed again which I know can also be a sign. Last night it was really hurting her to go to the toilet yet today she has been fine. 

Doctor said though that if it was a Urine infection then she should have a constant temperature, so not sure what it is. :shrug:

Sorry not much help. :flower:


----------



## wishingonastar

Could you ask your doc to test it too to give you peace of mind? My DD was virtually dry with potty training then suddenly non stop accidents to the point where she was stood naked leaning over the sink brushing her teeth and suddenly weed without warning or reaction from her! :confused: have given up the training til got this sorted as I ended up with no clean clothes where she messed so much

Hope your LO gets back on track soon too :flower:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks, Ive just sent of a sample today, he agreed to test just said that he didn't think that was it just because her temperature was fine. He didn't really offer much advice as to what it could be if the sample came back clear though. Think if it isn't a urine infection then I'm just going to have to see how it goes really.

It's weird because we also had all this when we first started potty training too and she did end up with a water infection, that was over a year ago now though and she had been dry since. Hope you get it sorted soon too. :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

I was going to say stick it on - when I had to take Teddy to the hospital with a strange rash, they stuck a bag over his bits and popped his nappy back on. Poor little man :(


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, my lo with the kidney problems is very susceptible to uti's and we have to be constantly on the lookout for them. Go with your gut instinct, although a temp is a major indicator it doesn't always have to be present for it to be a uti.

Us mums know best, my lo recently had strong smelling urine and said she had a sore tummy. The urine sample came back clear but her kidney consultant said it sounded like a uti and she was treated with antibiotics, within a day her urine smelt normal again.

Glad you got the sample xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Mrsmitch80 said:


> Hi, my lo with the kidney problems is very susceptible to uti's and we have to be constantly on the lookout for them. Go with your gut instinct, although a temp is a major indicator it doesn't always have to be present for it to be a uti.
> 
> Us mums know best, my lo recently had strong smelling urine and said she had a sore tummy. The urine sample came back clear but her kidney consultant said it sounded like a uti and she was treated with antibiotics, within a day her urine smelt normal again.
> 
> Glad you got the sample xx

Thanks :)
That's a bit scary if it came back clear but meds sorted it so there appeared to be one! 

Hope your LO stays healthy :hugs:


----------



## mummykcc

We also had a sticky bag when our LO was small, but the last time we were in the childrens ward they just gave me a bowl thing to get him to wee into because of him being older (about 2 years old) but he wasnt potty trained then so we had a lot of accidents over the hospital bed trying to get a sample!


----------

